# New Bandsaw Fence



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

I was wandering thru one of the local scrap metal yards today and found some extruded aluminum pieces. Bought one for $4.50 and made the attached fence for my 12" bandsaw. I need to add a clamp mechanism on the back, but for a total of about $8, I think it works pretty well. 

I think I'll go buy a couple more. :dirol:


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

That's a nice find.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Doug.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*band saw fence*

Hi Doug nice find will look for same for my 14 inch band saw, as it does not have a fence. regards carl


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

vzbingo said:


> I was wandering thru one of the local scrap metal yards today and found some extruded aluminum pieces. Bought one for $4.50 and made the attached fence for my 12" bandsaw. I need to add a clamp mechanism on the back, but for a total of about $8, I think it works pretty well.
> 
> I think I'll go buy a couple more. :dirol:




For that price, I'd get more, too.

Love to see people spend less, and gain more!


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Good idea Doug
My 14 inch also doesn't have a fence and I've got quite a few pieces from machines we've salvaged so I think I will make one.I bought it about 30 years ago and never used it with a fence because of blade drift but I may have an idea.
Thanks Dennis


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Dennis, I used to have blade drift but after watching this video and using Alex's method, I seldom have it occur.
Band Saw Clinic with Alex Snodgrass - YouTube


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Not bad. I had a home-cooked fence on mine but it was taking up too much room. Was thinking about the Kreg, but for $40 I picked up a fence kit from Peachtree. Happy with it thus far.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Doug
Thanks for posting that video.I'm going to watch it again and go out and play with my bandsaw.It kind of changes things I've always learned about bandsaws but makes a whole lot sense. Thanks again
Dennis


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Great find on the aluminum, and a nice execution of the install. I also have a 12" band saw without a fence. I ran across this video which accomplishes several things at one time. For me it will eliminate some inherent problems and allow broader use of the saw. 

Beating bandsaw table drift - YouTube


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a good jig if you can't eliminate the drift. I think I would add a clamp or clamp a board down at the back end of the fence to keep it from moving. All that is keeping it in place is the one screw at the mitre gauge and that's not much hold over that distance.


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, Charles. I'm going to add that in the back since there is some play up/down and side to side in it. The front attachment seems to be very solid though, but might be a hair to close to the table causing it to lift slightly in the back. 

The saw has very little drift, but my hands do, thus the fence.


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

A little issue with uploading there, the picture was sposed to go to a different message.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That's a good jig if you can't eliminate the drift. I think I would add a clamp or clamp a board down at the back end of the fence to keep it from moving. All that is keeping it in place is the one screw at the mitre gauge and that's not much hold over that distance.


Chuck if you are talking about the American Woodworker video on 'beating bandsaw table drift', I have put some thought into that. The only reason I have not built one yet, was coming up with a quick way to lock it in place. I think I am going to add a short piece T-track to the base, then use a long bolt, with a knob thru an angle iron bracket on the back of the fence. Then just slide the fence it to where you want it and lock it down with the knob. I am not concerned with resawing, I just want a dependable fence for ripping or crosscutting. What do you think?


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Dick- It looks like that's what the OP did (t-track in photo's, post 1)...

I have to say, nice find and a good clean job. Looks like it was made for it. I guess the important thing is that it works OK for you, right?


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

MAFoElffen said:


> Dick- It looks like that's what the OP did (t-track in photo's, post 1)...
> 
> I have to say, nice find and a good clean job. Looks like it was made for it. I guess the important thing is that it works OK for you, right?


Hi Mike, what I was talking about was a lateral T-track to lock everything in place, in regards to using the miter gauge setup (in the video I posted). The OP's setup is excellent work and very well executed. But the miter gauge setup gives me more options.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice fence! Looks effective.


----------

